# How to install with Windows 7 64 Bit Nova com and commands ONLY (simple method)



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Everything in orginal fact applies, this guide Will make nova com install simple and show how to run the commands. Thats all this guide is for

step 1 install Nova Com simply with this.

http://forums.precentral.net/canuck-coding/278224-universal-novacom-installer-uni-v1-2-1-a.html

It's a Nova Com Universal installer.

2. Due to 64 bit you need to add a command to make command prompt run correctly.

you may have to copy the Acme installer to the program directory but mine was just in the C: root Directory.

credit goes to xChucklesGamingx on the orginal youtube video for the overview, it was his comment about the CMD prompt.

3. In the start bubble bottom left click it and type in the search bar CMD, right click on the Cmd icon and selectrun as administrator option. type cd... and hit enter till C: appears then copy paste the below in there. run the command and android will install to the touchpad.

\"Program Files"\"Palm, Inc"\novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller


----------

